# roxanne and puppies



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

hi ive done new thread and sorry for all the trouble that gone on .. im only here for help and u have all helped me so much and hope it will continue . heres some pics of rox and puppoes today xxx


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

Could see the Roxy one you'll have to take when she has her time out in the garden.

Puppies are looking great :001_wub: :thumbup1:


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

ill try as she dont stay in garden that long she has to come straight in as she goes mad to get in lol. if not ill take one wen she in frontroom as it bright in there xx


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

wow they look very big already, she must be doing a great job at being a new mum!!


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> wow they look very big already, she must be doing a great job at being a new mum!!


3 of them r big 2 r smallish and there is one that is huge she a very big girl lol.. we call her the pig i have to pull some off to let the 2 little ones get milk as the others nick it all . lol xx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

How much has the biggest and smallest gained since birth? Just being nosey 

Can't wait to see them running around x


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

the biggest one the girl has almost doubled her wieght today .. and the smallest one has put on 7 oz since birth


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

heres video i just took of them. the white with bit black on i held is the bigest and the brown one is smallest i held in video xx

MOV00015 - YouTube

and ill get good pic of rox later as i took pic of as i didnt realize me boy was in background with no clothes on xx


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

sunny121 said:


> the biggest one the girl has almost doubled her wieght today .. and the smallest one has put on 7 oz since birth


Did you manage to put weight on thread before it was moved, how much is double weight

Trust the biggest & greediest to be a girl  she knows whats best is the smaller ones boys (just thinking human here boys are lazier expect everything done for them )


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

jackiep said:


> Did you manage to put weight on thread before it was moved, how much is double weight
> 
> Trust the biggest & greediest to be a girl  she knows whats best is the smaller ones boys (just thinking human here boys are lazier expect everything done for them )


ill put all weight on this thread as dont think other one will come back.. ill get me list from day they were born and write it all in bit later as me little girl thinks its funny to to annoy me wen im on pc lol. xxx


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

Have you named any yet bet big girl is Bertha


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Great to see how well they're all doing 

Lovely pics and video...so cute, its lovely to see them.


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

no i havent named them yet but i no i wont want them to go lol xx 

and heres a cropped pic and made lighter , a woman done it for me on here ty to her xx

and just got pic of her in garden but she came straight in lol. xx


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Aww congratulations and what a great job both you and Roxanne have done. The puppies have grown so much and what a little porker the biggest on is


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

They are all gorgeous but my favourite the white one with a black spot is there, hooray. She's the big one huh! It's generic I know but birth weight should double in 8 days according to the Book of the Bitch. It'd be informative to others in future if you could find time to chart the weights. 

I can't see you going wrong if you treat Roxy to some fish or chicken but she will be eating you out of house and home soon. If you have got a decent dog food she will be getting the vitamins and minerals she needs from that. If she won't drink plain water yet then part milky should tempt her. 

Personally I'd shy away from naming the pups and just call them all "puppy". They'll all come running for mealtimes or when you want them all in one place when you say "puppy" I got a named puppy once and I couldn't get out of the habit of calling her by the name she knew so it unfortunately stuck. At some point your relatives who want a puppy will hopefully come round to choose theirs and they can name it themselves which makes it personal to them and their baby. They all look contented, well done.


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

All looking really well Sunny! Hope you have had a chance for bit of a rest yourself now all is settling down x


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

sunny121 said:


> 3 of them r big 2 r smallish and there is one that is huge she a very big girl lol.. we call her the pig i have to pull some off to let the 2 little ones get milk as the others nick it all . lol xx


Put the smaller ones on the lower teats.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Both mom and pups look well! :thumbup1:And its all down to you and your hard work! :biggrin:

The pups should double their birth weights at the end of the first week, but this is a guideline only, some do and some take a little longer, as long they are gaining weight every day, that should be enough.

We usually nickname ours, lol! We have things like 

Smallest one - tidgy pud, titchy, tiny
biggest one - Biffa or Bertha
we had collars last time and one boy had a pink collar so we called him Mr Pink

and so on, the girls have great fun naming them, lol!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

We nicknamed our pups... they had colour band so the girls were orange, pink and purple... Little hong (she was the smallest) , purp and pink :lol: boy's Blue,green and Red .... Big Red (he was the biggest), Blue and little Blen (he was the only Blenheim) .

They all came running when we called 'Pup Pups'
Big red was like a adult dog in a puppy's body, by the time he was 6weeks he would sit and stay. At 7weeks he knew what din-dins was and if you asked him if he wanted a wee wee he would run to the back door and bark...... O God I miss them


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

I was thinking this morning they are nearly a week old time just goes too quick, they'll have their eyes open & running around causing havoc soon how exciting can't wait  shame we aren't there to join in


----------



## dawn64 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello sunny
keep up the good work
looking forward to seeing more pics of the pups
i weighed mine yesterday and they have gone from 1lb born to anything between 2.12 -3.5
they used to fit in the palm of my hand and now they are half way up my arm
they are opening their eyes, making noises and standing on all fours, it is so exciting and you have got all this to come :biggrin:


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

dawn64 said:


> Hello sunny
> keep up the good work
> looking forward to seeing more pics of the pups
> i weighed mine yesterday and they have gone from 1lb born to anything between 2.12 -3.5
> ...


ty hun , i been so busy today as i have all my kids here on sat till 6 . as 2 live with there dad . i cant find paper o wrote all weights down on as i think my boy has took it . so got more hunting to do later . i looked earlier but got side tracked putting my xmas decs up lol and ive been giving rox that lactol little bit and she loves it . xxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh wow! What little chubsters they are. Tell you what I bet you're gonna be soooo upset to see them go - heart breaking it is, so enjoy them while you can cos time just flies by and before you know it they belong to someone else! 

You're doing a great job Sunny and for the sake of Rox and the pups you mustn't leave this forum, you never know if you may need more advice at some point - particularly weaning time. Some people just don't know when to pack up and leave their work at the office where it belongs. 

Gorgeous babies and I wish I were in the position to have one as i'm just up the road in Southend! 

Just to add that goats milk will be cheaper than lactol later on for Rox, just add a raw egg. You can get it from asda or tesco and it's around £1.48 for two pint carton.


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

dawn64 said:


> i weighed mine yesterday and they have gone from 1lb born to anything between 2.12 -3.5
> they used to fit in the palm of my hand and now they are half way up my arm
> they are opening their eyes, making noises and standing on all fours, it is so exciting and you have got all this to come :biggrin:


Yeah, I remember that. I puppy-sat for my previous breeder from the pups being 18 hours old. My pup and pals fitted in the palm of one hand and then before long they were all sitting up and wobbling around and it's just such an exciting time seeing them develop personalities.

All the pee and poop to come too


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I saw new born chihuahua pups on you tube recently and they looked like baby mice  never knew they were so small.

Irrelevant post but had to mention it as I was gobsmacked, lol!


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

heres few more pics there getting so big now bless them xx


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

They are looking great & Roxy looks very happy too


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

they all doing great and rox still wants her loveing from me . she a mummys girl still lol. xxx


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Sunny, 

Roxy and pups look great. 

Just read all the other posts and threads, You always get one that has to ruin things, Seriously what is this world coming too when even a tiny bit of good will and helping others causes such a riot and bad feeling?! 

I for one am honoured that I could help you, You really are a fab person doing all this with 6 kids too!!

The pups are going to be well socialised with Children that's for sure, hope you manage to find homes that will stay in contact with you, Its lovely hearing about them in the future, I still get letters, pics and Christmas cards from my dogs previous litters, its great!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad everything is still going well and Roxy is good too!


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Glad everything is still going well and Roxy is good too!


Glad to know that Roxy and pups are doing so well  And thanks for the pm - haven't forgotten x


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

Must be about time we had some more pics of Roxy & pups getting withdrawal syptoms here.

Hope they are all well


----------



## xoxkaykxox (May 13, 2011)

Hi, I got lost with this story when the original thread disappeared. Can I ask what happend with 2 who may have had a cleft lip? x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

They both passed away


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

hi all sorry my internet went down yesterday but back now and been really busy last few days . rox and pups are doing really well. they all got there eyes open now and all most standing on ther eown bless them .. and they make growling sounds too lol.. heres some pics of them i took over last few days xxxx


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

and some more pics xxx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, lovely piccies to put a smile on my face before I scoot off to work in a bit!  

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh my! They've gotten soo big! Good girl roxy; and well done roxys mommy!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking really good Sunny, well done to you and Roxy


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

Ahhhh.....

I was just thinking about them today! They are sooo cute - I think I may be a little bit in love :001_tt1:


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

They look adorable and so smoochie! :001_wub:
I'm so pleased they are all doing so well, its lovely to see the pic updates...give Roxy a big hug from me!


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

hi all. ive got to cut the puppies nails soon as they very sharp. and to worm them and do i de fle them too or wait till they older? xx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

sunny121 said:


> hi all. ive got to cut the puppies nails soon as they very sharp. and to worm them and do i de fle them too or wait till they older? xx


I dont give any of our dogs any flea treatment at all and can honestly say we havent had a problem. I abore the flea stuff and the one time I let my vet talk me into getting frontline for my lot, they all got a dratted hotspot in the place where the darn stuff went! 

For the nails, we use a human nail clipper and jsut take the very ends off.


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I dont give any of our dogs any flea treatment at all and can honestly say we havent had a problem. I abore the flea stuff and the one time I let my vet talk me into getting frontline for my lot, they all got a dratted hotspot in the place where the darn stuff went!
> 
> For the nails, we use a human nail clipper and jsut take the very ends off.


oh yeah i got baby nail clippers so ill use them thanks hun and i got some worming tablets some one sent on here but not sure if they for pups xx


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

The puppie's are beautiful Sunny they are a credit to you and Roxy Bet you are so proud of them all


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry not been on here for a bit the puppies are looking great Roxy & you are doing a great job . 

Hope doing the nails wasn't too stressful wriggly little things


----------



## dawn64 (Jul 10, 2011)

i cheat
i do the nails when they are asleep,
i cant hold them and clip at the same time


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sunny121 said:


> oh yeah i got baby nail clippers so ill use them thanks hun and i got some worming tablets some one sent on here but not sure if they for pups xx


wormer in tablet form is usually for adults so dont give it them unless youre sure......im not sure how old the puppies are now?... but they need to be wormed regularly from 2weeks of age onwards with a decent puppy wormer such as panacur or drontel


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

hi yeah i got the Panacur liquid. and they eating now and rox is with them less now and they so funny now but all so big and sharp teeth and vet said he thinks rox went overdue as pups so big .. xx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

sunny121 said:


> hi yeah i got the Panacur liquid. and they eating now and rox is with them less now and they so funny now but all so big and sharp teeth and vet said he thinks rox went overdue as pups so big .. xx


Good to hear from you Sunny!! Glad all is well with Roxy and the pups!

Any pics?????


----------



## dawn64 (Jul 10, 2011)

hello me dear
how are you all doing, you have not been on for a while, got any more pics of rox and the pups


----------

